
Web 3.0 Demo - getp
http://www.cortex-intelligence.com/tech/
======
iamdave
How exactly is this Web 3.0? I never even really made sense of how you could
call Web 2.0 "Web 2.0" when a) almost everyone who develops web 2.0 rich
applications only create banners with gigantic, multicolored texts (eg.
tutorials "How to make a fancy Web2.0 Logo) and b)This site uses the same
technologies as web2.0 in the same ways as I've seen in other places.

We need to stop playing this game of semantics, and stop being so anxious to
evolve without the real need to.

~~~
aagha
This is a great point--at what point specifically did things go from 1.0 to
2.0? Were there no 2.0 betas?

I think a lot of this might be driven by marketers/advertisers trying to sell
their clients on "a new way" of selling their content. Remember when some
company (Was it Slate.com?) came out with the full-page interstitial ad? That
was a new way of advertising content--wouldn't you say that would have earned
atleast a Web 1.1 rating?

"Web 2.0" _seems_ to be driven by sites being "interactive", I guess above and
beyond just clicking around using 1.0(?) navigation. Furthermore, elements
like mob behavior (Digg), social networking, RIA expereinces seem to let
someone slap 2.0 on their site--not that it's wrong, but that seems to be the
criteria. What else might I be missing in that list?

What would you call Hacker News? Just because it's born in the Web 2.0 "era",
does it make it so?

~~~
breily
I've always thought that 'Web 2.0' at first just meant that a site had user-
generated/submitted content - so by that definition news.yc would be web 2.0
because pg does not post the stories and decide what we see.

------
jarnold
I can't wait until the Web 4.0 demo

~~~
angstrom
From what I hear it requires developers to make use of the Internet's inherent
design to support multiple planets.

You think I'm joking about that last part?
<http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/print/1700>

------
axod
This reminds me very much of the irritating adverts that highlight specific
words it knows about and pops up adverts related to them :/

Completely unconvinced...

~~~
staticshock
the double underline ads? Opera lets you fix that problem with a user script:

window.opera.addEventListener('BeforeExternalScript', function(e) {
if(matchBlackList(e.element.getAttribute('src'))) e.preventDefault();
},false);

------
andreyf
So Web 3.0 = Ajax + Natural Language Processing?

heh, cute, but no.

~~~
Spyckie
My thoughts exactly.

------
jasonlbaptiste
interesting. it show entities, but does it show relationships? I kind of see
that in actions, but it reminds me a lot of grammar class. That's not bad
though, as the semantic web is going to have a lot of those fundamentals. Very
cool stuff overall.

------
symptic
I think people simply have a habit of categorizing things to make them easier
to understand and easier to remember. We associate many things with eras,
generations, periods, dynasties, etc.

The web is always evolving; it's just easier to consider a particular time
frame 'Web 1.0' and the next 'Web 2.0'. From my viewpoint, it seems as if each
'Web x.0' will/would occur after each recessionary cycle.

Then again, why try to make sense of something like this that is still so new?

------
Spyckie
If entities were ever to become something big in the web, it isn't going to be
by generating random links between entities and hoping that something useful
comes out of it.

If anything, someone has to see a useful link between 2 entities and build an
application around it. I doubt it will ever happen the other way around.

------
Prrometheus
English syntax and grammar is efficient at communicating ideas without
throwing a bunch of highlighting and fancy colors and lines into the mix.

------
tlrobinson
Oh is Web 3.0 in beta already? Where can I sign up?

~~~
aagha
Before you can sign up, you have to download the latest version of the
Internet.

~~~
mcxx
Which version? 384 654 112 DVDs (with porn) or 3 DVDs (without porn)?

------
henning
Gmail lets me email nicely. Flickr lets me organize and share photos easily.
reddit and news.yc give me news.

What does this let me do?

------
cardmagic
Calling something Web 3.0 does not make it so.

------
ardit33
Honestly, the web is confusing enough as it is. Something like this will scare
people like my parents.

~~~
Hexstream
Heck, it already scares me. Wait, make that "confuses". Well, in fact I'm just
not getting the point.

------
aswanson
Is there any open source semantic analysis stuff out there?

------
lbolognini
Do i have to be the first to say _smart tags_?

~~~
breily
The problem with using it for that is it doesn't seem to mark which 'entities'
are more important than others. So even though it seems to be able to mark
proper nouns and numbers, it doesn't differentiate between an 'entity' being
the subject of an article and just being mentioned. There's probably ways to
get around this(frequency counts of an entity in an article? number of google
results for an entity?), but right now it doesn't seem to do that.

